# Scared Oscars



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I just got two new Oscars and they are hanging by the filter at the top because they are scared. They are very small and I hate seeing them so scared. They are temperately in a 75 gallon tank until they get bigger, then moved to a 120 gallon but how long does it take for them to not be so scared? I just hate seeing them hang like that. My water is fine, ammonia 0ppm, Nitrites0ppm , Nitrates 5ppm and a stable ph of 7.5. Oh and they are only about 3”.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

just now new are these fish Peeps? if they are brand new, turn off the lights, cover the tank with a dark cloth and let them relax.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I got them just a couple days okay. I will turn the lights off and let them chill with a towel over it. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

when i 1st got my oscars, they did the same thing, hide behide my sponge filter.
took about 1 week till they kinda get use to it. whenever i walk in on them, the small one always swim to the front, when i leave, he or she goes right back behide the sponge. kinda cute


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Well there out here and there, they like to swim at the back of the tank. So I think they are getting a bit more used.


----------

